# More hybrid cats from wallnut hill



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

me and my buddy went up to wallnut hill to teach his boy how to catfish, we prolly cought 60 or 70 nice cats with many going over 12lbs and a few 15lbers its a great pond they realy do a good job of stocking it, and its the only place i know where u can catch hybrid cats, try there power bait cat fish bait, its an every fish cast thing..


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice looking cats. What does it cost to fish there? Also, what kind of directions do you have to get there?


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

and what is a hybrid cat - a blue/channel mix ?



nice catches !


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

No doubt nice cats!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yep that's what they are strange but true


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

What do they charge per pound?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

1.50 per pound 1.25 per pound over 5lbs


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you have to keep every one you catch or can you throw the big ones back?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

that's a good question, i don't think u have to keep every one because u have to pay an admission fee of 3.00 per person. i would assume u just keep what u wanna pay for


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

Nice health cats! That will be some good eating.


----------



## dgibbons (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice cats , where abouts is this place located in walnut hill or do they got a number to get some information ? thanks


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

1201 South Highway 99 ..... 

Go down HWY 29, then hit the ATMORE cutoff.... go down 7-8 miles, on the right will be 99, and a menonite church on the corner, then right down the road on the left is where 99 continues... There will be a sigh that says Steve's Catifsh, and a sign for Steve's Corn..... Go down a mile and look on the right, you'll see his sign out front, pull up to the large shed / 40x60 foot building which is right behind his house....

Steve is an awesome guy. His number is (850) 327-4020

WEBSITE : http://www.stevesfarm.net/


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

man that looks like alot of fun! maybe me and the gf should go up there sometime. btw thats a heck of a pair of Jorts your buddy is wearin:letsdrink jk


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

The bad thing about catfish is that if you handle them very much at all alot of times they will die when you realease them.Thats why alot of places require you to keep the ones you catch.Nice mess of fish tho and it looks like a pretty sweet pond:clap


----------

